# Abendessen



## collins (3 Mai 2011)

Mit wem würdet Ihr Euch gerne zum Abendessen treffen?
Auch wenn Ihr auf den Kaffee danach verzichten müsstet...


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

Ich brauch keinen Kaffee danach, sondern ne Zigarette


----------



## Donaldo (3 Mai 2011)

Mit Scarlett Johansson, die sieht nicht nur umwerfend aus, die kann sich wahrscheinlich auch noch intelligent unterhalten.
Donaldo


----------



## begoodtonite (3 Mai 2011)

Sarah Wiener, die kann kochen.


----------



## punker (3 Mai 2011)

Jasmin Wagner und Pixie Lott


----------



## collins (4 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich brauch keinen Kaffee danach, sondern ne Zigarette



Iss halt im Freien,dann kannste währendessen rauchen :WOW:


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Andrea Ballschuh


----------

